

Hunger in U.S. at a 14-year High - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/us/17hunger.html?hp=&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=1258405767-kaHjNStvapVWVF8ezfmgXQ

======
coderdude
Shoot, sometimes I battle hunger and I'm 24, living on my own (I get lazy and
don't go to work, reducing my hours and monies for that pay period). I can't
imagine what it must be like for these millions of families with REAL shortage
issues, that cannot be fixed by "not being lazy."

I really hope that in my lifetime I get to see the invention of food
replicators (ala Star Trek). In one of the Star Trek movies they talk about
how that was a turning point for the human race, where how to sustain living
people was no longer an issue and we became free to focus on other (extra-
worldly) problems.

